# Twas The Night Before Christmas



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Xxxxx


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As a Lionel O guy, I feel like I should be shouting "Bahhh ... Humbug!" But to tell the truth, old ACG put a big smile on my face there.

Very clever, Tim ... did _you_ pen that?!?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow, Somebody has too much time on his hands.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Tim,

For some reason, I've been known to pen our annual Christmas letter in poem form, too. I think I have a train theme in the works this year ... will keep you posted ..._ if _inspiration is so inspired to head my way.

Excellent creativity ... thanks a BUNCH for sharing the fun!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually, I'm in good company ...

Clement Clarke Moore who penned the original Night poem lived right here in Newport, RI, not too far from my office.

(Maybe Santa will give us Newporters a little special treatment!)

TJ


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

Excellent poem, Timboy!!! I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Timboy, excellent work! I'm proud of ya! Now, if only A.C. will come down the chimney of all these benighted O gaugers and give them a real train for Gilbertmas!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:--------------:cheeky4:

The King has Spoken!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

What can I say? The S scale Magi (Stillakid, Timboy and SkyArcher) all followed the star and it turned out to be the headlight if an AF steamer! They like to never caught up with it!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

S scale magi ...

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The sad part was they found Big Ed in a manger, tucked away in a 663 Observation Car.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Timboy said:


> I brought frankincense to put in Big Ed's steamer smoke box. What could go wrong there!


Unfortunately, Baby Ed had chili the night before. His smoke box was already burning and blowing!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thankya, thankya very much....love coming here. Be sure to tip your waitresses, and the chef says try the veal!


----------

